# Face Off Season 5



## Copchick

I searched the threads if this has been posted yet, sorry if it has I couldn't locate it.

Face Off Season 5 is starting on August 13th! It seems that new contestants will compete with veterans. Some favorites will be back. Here is the link: http://tvline.com/2013/07/10/face-off-season-5-eight-contestants-return/


----------



## [email protected]

Looking forward to seeing some of the past players back on the show. Last season wasn't the strongest group of makeup artists (IMO), so bringing back some seasoned veterans should help raise the stakes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG! OMG!! I am so thrilled!!! Yay! Woohoo! Okay....(take a breath Jana) I cannot wait to see the new talent and the amazing work they do. Ahem....


----------



## Spooky1

I'll have to say that I expect the vets will have an advantage. They've been in the trenches before.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hubby and I can't wait! My kids love the show too! As a matter of fact the Cable is out and they are watching DVR eposides of season 2 right now!


----------



## Troll Wizard

This is going to be a tough one, as I watch something else during that time frame. But I have satellite so I can watch it later.


----------



## strynite

Can't wait for the new season. Already watching the re-runs from Season 1 that started today.


----------



## DandyBrit

I think that season 1 was shown on ScyFy UK but I missed it as that channel wasn't on catch up then. I didn't realise that it had had 5 seasons - I thought it was new. Trust the Brits to be well behind everyone else.


----------



## Tokwik

A couple sneak peaks are out.

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Homepage/vid:2665859


----------



## RoxyBlue

You beat me to it, CC We'll be watching this one again - love seeing what people come up with under pressure.

Here's a link to the main information page on SyFy:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am hoping for less drama. I know it won't happen. Watching with the sound off again I guess.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to see some veterans are coming back. This season should be interesting.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks T for posting this... I would have forgotten about it.

Can't wait to see Glenn's Klingon-shaped forehead again.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> Can't wait to see Glenn's Klingon-shaped forehead again.


Thanks for that. Does anyone know how to get sweet tea out of a keyboard?


----------



## MommaMoose

Wow, and RJ didn't say anything about it when I got to talk to him at Fandomfest last weekend


----------



## Joiseygal

I am so looking forward to this season. I always love seeing everyone's opinion about the show on this thread. It is fun to watch it than post something about what you thought about the contestants after. Oh and a side note my boss from the pro haunt I work at bought Matt Valentine's ice cream cone costume, so I will be wearing it opening night. So excited!


----------



## Copchick

Syfy has the Face Off preview for season 5 on tonight for 2 hours. I'm recording it in case I doze off. They are showing the veteran's in previous seasons and their creations along with the discussions of what their pros and cons are for their return. I just love seeing all their artwork!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks for the head's up T!


----------



## Spooky1

We're watching Face/Off: The Vets Strike Back now. It's fun seeing what was done in past shows. I think the competition is going to be tough this season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laura will be back - woo hoo!

Be interesting to see if Frank (from the first season) is serious about wanting to redeem himself.

The sneak peek of the new season was amazing. I wish I had a 10th of the talent some of these people have.


----------



## Tokwik

Finally got around to watching and this is going to be an interesting season. 

The recap was nice because I really did forget about many of the previous costumes. I think the vets will have a distinct advantage in the early shows with knowledge of the setup and in dealing with the time constraints. Some of the weaker newcomers will probably be weeded out quickly, but I would also wonder if some of the vets come in with too much false self-confidence.

Should be interesting either way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget to tune in tomorrow night for the first episode (or turn on the DVR).


----------



## MommaMoose

Thanks for the reminder Roxy!!!


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might not be able to watch it myself until tomorrow, so anyone who watches it tonight, keep the loser/winner a secret for a couple days


----------



## Joiseygal

The new season of Face Off is on! YAY!!!! This will be awesome!!!!


----------



## Cat_Bones

so excited watching it now!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

There were some good make ups!....And some not so good ones...not going to say anything else RoxyBlue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, DKW I had a rehearsal last night so we recorded it for viewing tonight.


----------



## CarolTerror

I've gotta say... with no spoilers, here... there was some really great stuff!! At least one of the returning veterans (who I didn't think much of the last time) appears to have evolved into a force to be reckoned with. Awesome to see!!


----------



## highbury

There are some big, talented names for the veteran team. This looks like it's going to be a great season! So long, True Blood...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The camera folks did a great job of capturing the newbies looking over at the vets during sculpting with "oh crap, what are we up against?" looks on their faces

My personal favorites of the final looks were the vet pixie and the newbie faun. Both very beautiful, feminine, and exquisite in a non-human way.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like it could be a good season on Face/off.


----------



## Tokwik

CarolTerror said:


> I've gotta say... with no spoilers, here... there was some really great stuff!! At least one of the returning veterans (who I didn't think much of the last time) appears to have evolved into a force to be reckoned with. Awesome to see!!


Yep, no spoilers yet.

All I kept saying was "wow" through most of the episode. The top vets certainly didn't disappoint and some of the newcomers had some great work. The winner wasn't easy to pick out, but the loser kinda stood out.

Going to be interesting to say the least.

Still a Roy fan personally.


----------



## Joiseygal

No favorites at the moment, but that will change I am sure. I didn't get blown away at any of the make up that was done, but very talent artist and I am sure they will have some outstanding costume/make up jobs in the future shows that will have my draw drop.


----------



## heresjohnny

Have it on DVR, hope to watch it tonight. School started back yesterday and things arr crazy


----------



## ActionJax

My wife and I really love this show. And we're always excited to see someone from our area on it. (Norhteastern Ohio) Loved seeing the verterns return. There is going to be some real competition there.

And hey Hightbury!! I keep meaning to get in touch with. Good to see you on the forum too


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh help me, what was that thread about old haunters? I don't remember half of the favorites! I hope the show is good this year, and I hope I remember it


----------



## MommaMoose

Roy and Laura were my favorites from the vets but for some reason I wasn't as impressed with their work this time as I have been in the past. Gotta say the female fawn was pretty awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected]


----------



## Lord Homicide

Even though I can't stand looking at Glenn, I like listening to his criticism. The guy's got an interesting vocabulary. He cracks my ass up when he tells the folks how bad they've done - like the guy who got booted this week. As I was taking a gulp of tea, he bombed the dude (which wiped the grin right off his face) and tea shot out my nose. LOL. Nevell is pretty hard hitting with his emotionless face and Ve is little nerdy with delivery. There should be a Glenn and Nevell quote page somewhere.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think one of my favorite Glenn lines ever was "It punches you in the face with how bad it sucks"


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I think one of my favorite Glenn lines ever was "It punches you in the face with how bad it sucks"


LOL! I remember that one! I got my wife into the show and we laughed out asses off at that line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Totally hilarious

Tonight's episode is "Future Frankenstein" - should be a good one for Frankie fans


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - You crack me up! I know you really like Glenn. I think you're jealous that he can wear eye liner and you can't bring yourself to do it. 

I was kind of shocked last week that Steve wouldn't/couldn't keep his mouth shut. He obviously couldn't take criticism. If he would've kept his mouth shut, Adolfo probably would have gone home.

Looking forward to tonight's episode!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had the same thought about the guy who couldn't take criticism, CC. Anyone who has any knowledge of previous seasons would know that the ability to absorb criticism and learn from it is something the judges look for in an artist. Give them lip and you probably aren't going to last long.

Throwing people under the bus is also frowned upon There's always at least one person who makes that mistake each season.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Loving the future frankenstein episode my favorite is the first frank and bride combo definitely giving me some ideas for halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw me some really interesting takes on the Frankenstein/Bride of Frankenstein duo last night. And the umbrella with the human arm as a handle was a hoot

Guest judge Kevin Grevioux (from the "Underworld" series) has a magnificent voice. He's also one big scary-looking dude. He could have given all the Frankies a run for their money in the scare department:jol:

The selection of the person being cut this week was a pretty obvious one, but I give that person credit for accepting the choice gracefully.


----------



## heresjohnny

Finally sitting down to watch episode 2, I am gonna go out on a limb a pick Laura to win the whole thing.


----------



## Draik41895

I agree on all the points you said Roxy, my sister kept freaking out whenever he talked, and When tate was gaawking over how awesome hit arm was for the handle I couldnt stop laughing. I also really liked how they appreciated the opportunity even after being eliminated. 

Oh dear, i cant wait for next week


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Guest judge Kevin Grevioux (from the "Underworld" series) has a magnificent voice.


My voice is similar to that... after a pack a day for over a decade of conditioning though.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our cable got knocked out 15 minutes before this week's show aired. Didn't get to see what they came up with for this week. So now I have it set to record next week.

Gotta say, though, that I expected more from Laura and Roy on the first episode. They were such power houses during their first season, and now it seems like they don't too much care whether they win or lose. I laughed at the guy from episode one who told Glenn " I don't think it looks all that bad" The look Glenn gave him, I expected lasers to shoot out of Glenn's eyes and completely destroy the guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they're just pacing themselves, Bio


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe they're just pacing themselves, Bio


I hope you're right. Has anyone else noticed that Ve Neill seems to have developed a harder edge for this season? She seems a little more "tough old granny" than previous seasons, but I like it (Not in a sick way, just have a little more respect for her)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Laura is my favorite....but I do like Roy too. (I think Laura has great vision and is uber talented.) We'll see how it shakes out....I am busily sticking pins in the other contestant's voodoo dolls.....:devil: (I haven't found a newbie I like yet...maybe soon....) 
Ha ha....just kidding....
....uhm.....maybe.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope they all do well - makes the competition more interesting.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...lasers to shoot out of Glenn's eyes and completely destroy the guy.


_"You know, I have one simple request. And that is to have *Hetrick* with frickin' laser beams attached to his head! Now evidently my cycloptic colleague informs me that that cannot be done. Ah, would you remind me what I pay you people for, honestly? Throw me a bone here! What do we have?" __~Dr. Evil_

Glenn's vocabulary and delivery make the show for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tomorrow's episode is creating a twist on a Mother Goose character, and it will be a double elimination night.


----------



## Lord Homicide

1 hour left till show time!


----------



## Lord Homicide

*** SPOILER ***

Ehh... Pretty shocked with the bottom two... They all deserved to go home. GTFO! Lol! The six pence was the cream of the crap... Laura and company should have been made like a cow turd and hit the trail... I expected more because of the sneak peeks from each coming soon commercial break... The silhouette threw me off. Didn't foresee a spider with human arms...

Per Lady H: "whoever was responsible for the spider arms deserves to go home. Eric got screwed..." Lol. (Speaking behind hand and pointing) I love this woman! Finally got her roped into the show!


----------



## debbie5

I just have to say: Kevin Grevioux's voice is weird...it's almost like he is speaking in 2 voices as he speaks..there is a deep speaking tone and a raspy tone much lower...WTH!?? I've never heard anything liek it that was *naturally* produced. CREEPY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched last week's episode - LOVED the take on Humpty Dumpty's character. She was stunning (way to go, newbie Lyma and Adolfo!). Tate and Miranda's pumpkin creature was impeccably done with the paint application and attention to detail. Roy and RJ's cat that was also a fiddle was a hoot. It didn't make top looks, but the idea was quite clever.

It did seem some folks had trouble grasping the idea of "whimsical" with this challenge.


----------



## kprimm

I think for this season the tops are: Tate, Roy (who should have already won), RJ, and Laura. For the win I have to pick Roy. Though, of those mentioned they all deserve to win. What they should do is just band together and form their own awesome company!


----------



## Spooky1

I had high hopes for Laura this season, but so far she hasn't been at her best. Don't count out Alana. She may come over as ditzy, but she's doing some good work.


----------



## MommaMoose

I think Alana is better suited for more fantasy than gruesome, which is what everyone else seems to be better at. I also feel that Laura isn't at her best either. It is almost like she isn't being true to herself with some of her concepts.


----------



## alewolf

Roy is my hands down favorite, Alana has really shown strong this year. RJ looks good, but Laura is not at her best. Far as the newbies go, none of them have really impressed me so far. Maybe another episode or two and I will start weeding out the ones I like.


----------



## Copchick

It is really hard picking a favorite, but I have two so far, Roy and Tate. I didn't really care for Alana the last time she was on, and still don't care for her. I agreee, what is up with Laura? I hope she snaps out of the funk she's in. I am really enjoying season 5 so far.


----------



## Conjured Soul

Just not into the fantasy look that plagues Face Off.


----------



## Plano Haunter

I love RJ, Tate, Laura, and Roy. Miranda is turning out to be the reedeemed veteran. Her pumpkin sculpt was friggin amazing!

My hubby and I have watched all the previous seasons of Face Off. We love it!

Also watching Heroes of Cosplay as well, to see all the awesome costume construction. Learning how they make that cool armor!

Shannon


----------



## heresjohnny

I'm sticking with Laura. I think she is trying to expand and try new things, and when that clicks watch out. I think has the best vision in terms of color pallette.


----------



## Lord Homicide

"... Crap sandwich..." ~ Roy. Lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roy looked like he had eye shadow on... Laura has no poker face. She looked genuinely let down that something didn't go her way.

Ever notice how when the people walk into the back room after elimination, the loser points to themselves and indicates they lost. Everyone moans... Weird.


----------



## MommaMoose

Loved it when Roy said that "you can't polish poop." I still think that most of them missed the mark with the challenge this time. I thought that only Miranda and Frank were the ones that understood the concept of underground dwellers.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Ever notice how when the people walk into the back room after elimination, the loser points to themselves and indicates they lost. Everyone moans... Weird.


I did notice it! But I mostly I hear Alana whine "Nnnoo". Like really, you were clueless that someone left on stage was going home? She's done it every time. With the talented competition, Roy better get his head out of his rear and not make such a rookie mistake. I agree with MM, most of them missed the mark on this one. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I know this is going to make me sound like someone's cheerleader, but I have to say it. Roy designed and built a makeup in roughly 4 hours that beat the one Adolpho sculpted and built in approximately 20 hours. That's no excuse for making the mistake that he did, but that is a testament to his actual skill. Can't wait to go to Netherworld and see some of his makeups in person this year!

Yes, I finally caught myself up.


----------



## MommaMoose

I keep forgetting that Roy works at Netherworld! I agree that it is so cool that he is able to pull something out of his hat that quick to keep himself in the competition. CopChick, my husband doesn't like Alana just for the fact that she whines so much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Jordu Schell, but if I were an artist putting my work in front of him, I'd be terrified, knowing what a hugely talented sculptor and painter he is.

Any of the top three works could have taken the win this time - all superbly done and definitely met the criterion of what a creature from a lightless world might look like.


----------



## Spooky1

I think if Roy didn't have a history of doing good work, he'd be the one going home. Adolfo miss the point on the underground dweller and his work was too mask like (and too orange). I think any of the three top looks could have won. I was leaning toward Frank's since it was more unique.

The guys need to step it up. The ladies have won every week so far.


----------



## MommaMoose

It seemed to me that Adolfo didn't even bother to try to change the paint when he seen that it was coming out so orange. I think he was trying blending colors (or at least that is what I thought he said when he did the painting) so why didn't he just adjust the mix? I mean I can't see how he wouldn't have at least tested it before he got that far with the paint job. But then I don't know anything about airbrushing so could someone with a little more knowledge clue me in please?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally watched last week's episode (just in time for this week's) and we're happy to see Laura is back to the level of quality we came to know and love last go-round. Her version of Mother Nature was stunning in every way. I think this is the first time I've seen Glen with a genuine smile on his face and Neville so excited.

I don't think beauty makeup is typically one of Roy's strength's, but the palette he chose for his Mother Nature was skillfully applied and had a pale wintry gorgeousness. Lyma's creation was quite boldly done (talk about big hair!) and had the look of a sexy supermodel.

Very sad for the person sent home, and I think the judges were, too.


----------



## scareme

I'm going out for supper with some friends tonight. I wonder if I can make up an excuse to get out of there in time to get home for Face Off. I sound terrible don't I? Oh, and we don't have Tbow or Debo, or what ever that is. We have to watch it when it's on. 

Was the person who was eliminated last week the first veteran to go? I can't remember if any other veterans have been sent home so far.


----------



## heresjohnny

I believe the other veteran to leave was Eric


----------



## heresjohnny

Must say I agree with the winner last night, all 3 top looks were awesome. Same for the bottom looks, could have been any of them. I thought both skeletons should have been in top looks.


----------



## scareme

I agree with you, johnny. And I think I would have put both skeletons in the top three and left out the clown. The sad part was those in the bottom three thought their work was good enough to keep them safe. It must have surprised them when judges started tearing apart their work. One thing you learn watching that show, is that no one is safe.


----------



## heresjohnny

scareme said:


> I agree with you, johnny. And I think I would have put both skeletons in the top three and left out the clown. The sad part was those in the bottom three thought their work was good enough to keep them safe. It must have surprised them when judges started tearing apart their work. One thing you learn watching that show, is that no one is safe.


I forgot about the clown being in the top three. I agree, my top looks would have been the vampire and the two skeletons.


----------



## Omirilla

i love roy, but his entry was weak. Mask was well made but it looked like a greenman. Color pallet interesting,but to dark with that face. Wings were ugly and the fake hands... ugg. The winner was right on just like last week. I so want to see Roy bring it home. Cant decide on what final 3 I want. Roy, Laura, and. the 3rd one is so hard.


----------



## [email protected]

Love this show... But am I the only one who's getting tired of the "panic & suspense" surrounding molds locking up (or cracking) EVERY WEEK?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I watched this week's show tonight, only a day late for a change Loved both the skeletons as well as the scarecrows - very Halloweeny. I think Laney's clown was a hoot (liked the "HA HA" on the forehead) and wonderfully colorful. The cotton candy wig was melting but it still worked even though that's not what she meant to do:jol:

As noted above, the win was well deserved and a gorgeous piece of work. The loser for the week accepted the verdict with grace.


----------



## MortalMagus

I kinda wish there was an extended version of each episode where they just show them through the entire process. I'm sure I could learn a lot just watching them sculpt.


----------



## scareme

Omirilla said:


> i love roy, but his entry was weak. Mask was well made but it looked like a greenman. Color pallet interesting,but to dark with that face. Wings were ugly and the fake hands... ugg. The winner was right on just like last week. I so want to see Roy bring it home. Cant decide on what final 3 I want. Roy, Laura, and. the 3rd one is so hard.


May I recommend Tate from Tulsa? This weeks winner for his skeleton. Us Okies have to stick together.


----------



## MortalMagus

Loved the beating heart on that skeleton and the back with the spine/ gravestone was very cool. I'm planning on doing a transparent heart for a lich costume for our October event, but I plan to do it somewhat transparent and have a light effect create the illusion of beating.


----------



## highbury

"It looks like a Tabby cat with a turban on."

Vee has the quote of the season! I really liked Miranda's skeleton, but I would have liked to have seen her add a bit of color to the face, maybe some sort of faded voodoo markings to add a little punch and focus to the face. Tate's was pretty good, too. I really liked the tombstone and the rotting flesh.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes, you okies have to stick together 

I got a kick out of the punk clown squeezing the heart and it sounds like an air horn. Hell it made Glenn smile. I think it was the first time he has been recorded donning somewhat of a happy emotion.

What was with Westmore's gesture bending over blowing into an imaginary object then saying "I've been there before..." (talking how to pump blood)? Anyone else catch that?


----------



## heresjohnny

The winner created my favorite makeup yet, WOW!!!


----------



## [email protected]

There was no question in my mind who the winner would be. They were miles ahead of the rest. Amazing!


----------



## spinwitch

I almost teared up at the sportsmanship shown this week. When Tate smashed his finger, the others could have thought "sucks for him--good luck for us." Instead Roy, Laura, and the others pitched in to help him, despite their own limited time. You don't often see that in a competition.


----------



## Georgeb68

Do you know if I can see some of the other seasons? Can't seem to find them anywhere!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

It's ROY or LAURA


----------



## Copchick

I agree spinwitch. They all helped each other and you're right, it shows true sportsmanship. Laura really did an excellent job with her work. It was interesting to see how the competitors interpreted the art into their pieces. I liked Frank's, his impressed me. I didn't care for Miranda's and Alana's pieces at all and I kept thinking if it was just me not seeing what the judges saw. Oh well, to each their own. 

What is your thinking on the top looks and bottom looks?


----------



## MommaMoose

Starting to think that Tate is getting a little tired of Miranda always asking for opinions. Can't say I really blame him. Personally, Laura's was hands down the best with Frank a close second. 
I agree with you Copchick, I don't see what the judges see either.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did anyone catch it when Scott walked in the dwessing woom (movie reference!) after being terminated and no one moaned or groan or went "Nooooooooo"? I think that was a first


----------



## Copchick

Yes I did! It's always Alana who exclaims/whines it, "Nooooo" like it was such a surprise that the judges were really sending someone home.


----------



## Georgeb68

I did not like the whole living in the pictures episode....but it was different . We will see what's up next week.


----------



## Joiseygal

I just watched it last night and I loved..loved...loved Laura's work! It was one of my favorites! The paint job and the way she created the costume to have that cube look was amazing! She is not my favorite, but my hat off to her! Roy is my favorite, but I also like some of Tate's work, but finger smashing or not that piece was awful and could of sent him home!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I noticed that when Scott got sent home. Makes me wonder if he was a dick to the other contestants or something.Allana always whines "Noooo!" when someone gets eliminated. Makes me wish that they would eliminate her, so I wouldn't have to hear it anymore, honestly. I love the way she thought she was getting sent home, then when they said she was safe, she looked like she was about to pass out. 

I meant to ask the other day, but has anyone else developed a kind of "Face Off Precognition"? What I mean is, does anyone else know who is going to be eliminated and who will be top looks before the halfway point of the episode?


----------



## MortalMagus

I think what I really like about Face Off that sets it apart from other reality tv contests is the way the contestants help each other out. I see it every season and am always impressed by how they band together to help someone having trouble with a mold or give advice on a piece or in this one how they all helped clean and prep Tates mold when he had to go get stitches.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally watched last week's episode and all I can say is "OMG!" Laura's cubist creation was absolutely stunning. The face just drew you in - I could totally see him as a villain in a graphic novel. Laney's pop art makeup was a hoot and spot on for the genre, and Miranda's cubist musician was subtle and gently sorrowful.

Really liked Frank's and Roy's pieces, even though they did not make top looks.


----------



## highbury

Noooooooo!!!!!

Ahahahahahahahahaha!!!! 

So much drama on tonight's episode. Yeesh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

highbury said:


> noooooooo!!!!! Ahahahahahahahahaha!!!!  so much drama on tonight's episode. Yeesh!


lol!!!


----------



## Copchick

You all should have seen me doing the happy dance! I am sooo glad she's gone. Laney had a point with Alana, she should have told her when she was molding that she didn't want it. BUT it was Alana's face sculpt that did her in. Bye - bye!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I wanted Laney to go home first she so irritating


----------



## deadSusan

This is my first season for watching this show and I am quite impressed with these people, but I have a couple of questions. Miranda has become a little annoying with the low self esteem act. Was she this way when she was on a previous season? And Alana/Laney crying reaction seemed unusual for this season. They always seem to take it. Were there any really strong reactions in the past?

By the way, was it fair to the other contestants that Roy and Laura were on the same team?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, Miranda tends to second guess herself, and that was true last time she was a contestant. I don't think it's an act at all. She's like some of the prop makers here who create something the rest of us think is gorgeous, and then think they should have done it differently or better. Sometimes artists obsess over details

Haven't seen this week's show, so can't speak to the crying reaction, but I've certainly seen other people near tears more than once in previous seasons. Shoot, I almost cry myself when someone gets sent home unless that person has been a butthead:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

There is a comraderie, as shown last week when everyone helped Tate, and also a lot of pressure each build, and I thought Laney's reaction was a genuine reaction to the conflict she had with Alana earlier.


----------



## Lord Homicide

With Alana gone, who will be the designated "Noooooooo..." track?

I think for the first time in the show's history Mackenzie was kind of sad telling Alana to pack her crap and get out. Perhaps it was the girls crying in each others' arms?

Next to Glenn, Miranda is starting to churn my guts when I look at her. She whines for no apparent reason, disgustingly broadcasts her uneasiness with her own stellar work and looks so genuinely thankful when she gets praise from the judges. And, to top it all, that tongue ring... ugh... take it out or quit talking! It is not cool or attractive once you are out of high school and not really cool or attractive then either.

Unfortunately Miranda's sculpt was awesome. I did like Alana and Laney's creature too, less the odd choice of scales. They didn't really match the silly looking, droopy camel face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Miranda and Eddie made a good team and turned out a top notch makeup. They must have calipers available in the studio, seeing as how perfectly symmetrical the cowl and face they sculpted were.

The Roy-Laura team creation was not as spectacular as I thought it would be. It's a shame, because they both bring strong skill sets to the table. I really expected to see something that would showcase those skills.

Can't figure out what it is about blue paint jobs that the judges don't like. There's always been a bias about it even in previous seasons.


----------



## FreakShowQueen

I had mixed emotions about them sending Alana home - I did think that the costume they did was the worst of the night because like the judges kept stressing he did not look Alien in the least, he looked like a voodoo priest in my opinion (just what I imagine a twisted voodoo priest would look like , not that I have ever met a real voodoo priest.. ) But at the same time I think that Laney dropped the ball on it as well ... She knew that if they were on the chopping block that Alana was going home , so is our little Laney that we all have grown fond of this season more cunning than we took her for?? My bet would be yes! I personally hope that Roy or Laura takes it all but they really dropped the ball this week ! Oh well - this girl will keep watching just to see the awesome character concepts they come up with!


----------



## MortalMagus

I thought having the dreads come out through the cowl as a kind of mohawk was really creative. I was pretty disappointed that they didn't end up using it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just to summarize where we are to date, here's a list of who's taken the win each week:

Week 1 - Miranda
Week 2 - Alana
Week 3 - Miranda
Week 4 - Miranda
Week 5 - Laura
Week 6 - Tate
Week 7 - Laura
Week 8 - Miranda


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ugh... Miranda still churns my guts although she's a decent sculptor! Can't wait till she goes home. I guess I ought to keep my comments to myself.......... but I can't!


----------



## Copchick

This was a fun one. I kept thinking Roy would sculpt duck lips, eyebrows into the hairline, a Michael Jackson nose and high chiseled cheekbones. I can't believe he fell short. Come Roy, get your head outta your butt, you can much better! I really liked Tate's Sloth interpretation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Miranda has confidence issues and panics way too easily, but she is more than a decent sculptor. She's a phenomenal sculptor. Her pieces are beautiful and I wish I had a tenth of her ability to get the kind of symmetry she gets.

We actually watched tonight's Seven Deadly Sins episode in real time for a change. Definitely a freaky/scary bunch of characters this week.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Great show tonight. Saw the boot coming from a mile away. Great paint, but too expected going by Glenn's instructions. As for Miranda; she is a mega talent, although her insecurity is getting a bit tiresome, but I guess that is why she is so good, always wanting to be better. Terrific season overall, everyone seems to be at the top of their game.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> This was a fun one. I kept thinking Roy would sculpt duck lips,


 duck lips like Ally McBeal!? Aged 200 years?

Yes roxy she's an amazing sculptor but I cannot get past her obnoxiousness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

I'll agree that she was way too girly tonight. I'm an old lady but I would have had no problem carrying that mold outside (Spooky1 says I'm not a wussy girl), plus even I know you have to turn a hose OFF before trying to hook it up to anything:jol:


----------



## scareme

Yea! My Okie boy came out on top tonight. And he came off as a real friend too. But I do agree with what Roy told him. I'm waiting to see on one of these shows, where the person helping gets washed, and the needy artist takes it. It would be a shame. But good show this week.


----------



## FreakShowQueen

*I personally was Super proud of my fellow Oklahoman. Tate showed what it means to be a friend and the amount of talent he has. Just think - even though he took time out of his precious work schedule to help Miss Miranda and had to hurry at last look , he still pulled it out and ROCKED the competition! *
*Even though Miranda's sculpt was beautiful , I didn't see her concept! Like the guest judge said, Lust is more T&A!! Ha ha ha . Her sculpt and makeup were awesome though. Even though the girl is whiney and weak and self doubting , she really does have a lot of talent. The one I didn't understand at all was the newbie that had envy.. How did that abstract pile of you-know-what show anything to the judges and yet they put Frank and Roy on bottom. At least we, the viewers, understood both their concepts. I was floored when they told the kid he was safe. Anyway, enough rant! Go Tate!! lol*


----------



## RoxyBlue

The foundation challenge this week was right up Haunters Alley - putting a face on the Grim Reaper. I liked every one of them, so I'm glad it was Patrick Tatopoulos that had to select the winner and not me As for the spotlight challenge, I think history was made during this episode - all three judges laughed at the same makeup

Pretty easy to see who would be the loser and the winner this week.


----------



## Copchick

I just didn't get Eddie's concept at all. It's too bad, he's such a likeable kid. I think with more experience, he'll get better. Now Roy on the other hand, his creation made me laugh everytime it was shown. Great work! Wasn't too thrilled with the pink headless lady or the electricuted chick. Didn't like that head/face at all.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I just didn't get Eddie's concept at all. It's too bad, he's such a likeable kid. I think with more experience, he'll get better.


T, you are nicer than I am - he sucks. I couldn't stand looking at any of his work an was BLOWN AWAY that he made it that far!!! That's all I am going to say. I don't want too many folks thinking I'm a pompous ass that sits on my high horse mocking the world.


----------



## Cat_Bones

tonight's episode was extremely disappointing in regards to Laney I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it yet but the end was crap in my opinion


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rather an unexpected turn of events this week.

The top dark elf looks were beautiful - picture perfect and complete in every way.


----------



## Lord Homicide

As a former geek... One was a night elf and the other was a dark elf. Both awesome though.

Gumby and his amazing technicolor play-dough head, YIKES! I kinda imagine the White Rabbit running around in the creator's head whining about...

Thank you folks, I'll be here all evening... make sure to tip your waitress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I'm Gumby, dammit!" I kept yelling at the TV - "Stop second-guessing yourself!" I think Glen was right - worst time management EVER.

Roy's comment about how the one model could be on the next season because he was learning so much in the shop that day was funny as hell:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Oh gosh Miranda had that model working hard. That was one ugly thing. I loved Tate's character. I liked the coloring and the crackled, peeling skin. I liked Laura's too, the paint was beautiful. Roy's, not so much. I guess Laney figured she would rather quit than hear her name called as going home. No one likes a quitter when you don't even try. She just copped out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can understand her being overwhelmed with feelings of homesickness - she's just a kid, after all - but the really sad part is that she gave up an opportunity that folks who've already been eliminated would have loved being given.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> "I'm Gumby, dammit!" I kept yelling at the TV - "Stop second-guessing yourself!" I think Glen was right - worst time management EVER.


 She is beyond annoying in the interview scenes where she's got the "deer in the headlights look" while looking out of frame...



RoxyBlue said:


> Roy's comment about how the one model could be on the next season because he was learning so much in the shop that day was funny as hell:jol:


LOL, you and me were both laughing at the same time.



Copchick said:


> Oh gosh Miranda had that model working hard. That was one ugly thing. I loved Tate's character. I liked the coloring and the crackled, peeling skin. I liked Laura's too, the paint was beautiful. Roy's, not so much. I guess Laney figured she would rather quit than hear her name called as going home. No one likes a quitter when you don't even try. She just copped out.


Yes, Miranda's cowl looked like the work of an adept child play-doh sculptor. "Copped" out... that's real punny T . If you know you are going to lose a competition, go out swinging, especially if it is a televised!


----------



## MortalMagus

I'm a big fan of dark elves simply being a more sinister version of forest elves rather than dark skinned D&D elves so I really liked Laura's design this week.


----------



## Cat_Bones

RoxyBlue said:


> I can understand her being overwhelmed with feelings of homesickness - she's just a kid, after all - but the really sad part is that she gave up an opportunity that folks who've already been eliminated would have loved being given.


That was my big issue with this week, and Miranda got to skate by with the unfinished nonsense she put up simply because Laney walked away. That was crap I would've rather have seen someone else given the chance to continue if she wanted to walk off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bringing someone back was tried in a previous season (Nicole in 2012) and caused a lot of controversy. Not doing an elimination for last week's episode was based on precedent - when Joe walked off the show in a previous season, no one was eliminated for that round, either.

I think Roy was very Dad-like when he talked to her and said she hadn't come this far just to quit. If she'd been able to take it to heart, we might have been seeing her again this week.

Here's an updated list of wins:

Week 1 - Miranda
Week 2 - Alana
Week 3 - Miranda
Week 4 - Miranda
Week 5 - Laura
Week 6 - Tate
Week 7 - Laura
Week 8 - Miranda
Week 9 - Tate
Week 10 - Roy
Week 11 - Tate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three great final candidates - should be an exciting finale.


----------



## Copchick

I agree Roxy. I think all three deserve to win. I can't decide who I'm partial to. Their talents are uniquely different from each other. I can be happy with any one of them. It will be exciting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The vulture sculpt for the show this week was gorgeous and kind of creepy. It had a great profile, too.


----------



## debbie5

The vulture was amazing, but the paint job was crap. I think all 3 bring something unique to the table...this has been the best season so far,I think. It's also very educational, plus I get to see that even the pros screw up on time management....


----------



## heresjohnny

what a finale, I would not want to choose just one from those final 3 entries.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't they great? I loved Tate's swan, Roy's emperor was classic Roy, and Laura's creations were exquisitely detailed and looked, as one judge noted, like they came from the same world.


----------



## Tokwik

Amazing finale. All three did unbelievable jobs.

There were so many aspects of each of the characters that were done so well. I think I would have been happy with any one of them winning.

Great season.


----------



## Rahnefan

I'm biased towards Roy and he was left with the two least fitting options IMO, and chose the harder of the two. Not to say he should have won -- I agree with the judges but man I wanted all three of them to win. Those guys overflow with skills and creativity.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would have liked seeing someone do the Roaring 20s theme. A swan girl dressed like a flapper would have been a hoot to see, plus flappers wore feathery things, so you would have been halfway to your goal right there


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have to say that I enjoyed the finale, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want Roy to win. On that note, I will say that the judges had an extremely difficult choice to make. They were three beautiful, intricate makeups, and I can honestly say I don't know which one I would have picked. Happy for the person who did win, though.


----------



## heresjohnny

heresjohnny said:


> Finally sitting down to watch episode 2, I am gonna go out on a limb a pick Laura to win the whole thing.


I hope 2 days is long enough to wait to post this, yay she won!


----------



## Copchick

I just finished watching the finale. Wow! I really couldn't have picked any one person to be solely on top as winner. I LOVED Tate's swan, absolutely beautiful. I did like Laura's paintwork but I wasn't too fond of the look or sculpture of the characters. I liked Roy's Ming Sorcerer. I think any of the three deserved to win. It was good to see Eddie get back to participate in the finale. 

Did you see the sneak preview of the next season on January 14th? Looks like it's gonna be good.


----------



## highbury

I think Laura deserved the win. She had the best two characters overall. Like Copchick, I think Tate's swan was amazing as was Roy's sorcerer, but Laura's characters were stronger together. Congrats to her on a great season.


----------



## Kraken

I was listening to a podcast the other day, and the guy who did the cast and his guest have both had some "reality show" experience. They were commenting on the psych exam you have to take before the show. The guy asked the person giving the exam, "does anyone ever fail this??"....and I guess the lady giving the exam said that every person who did the first Face Off failed it......because their job is to have dark thoughts! Apparently, they had to re-write the exam after that.

Not sure how accurate it is, but it would not surprise me at all.


----------



## alewolf

Well as much as I hate to say it, Laura did deserve the win. She was the most consistant of the three and had the best body of work. I loved her paint on the finale, but I was not a fan of the female lines. Not the work, but the artistic choices she made. It did not really represent the theme to me, but we all have our bias. I still hope to see my boy Roy get his win. This season I felt he was not at his best. Anyone else feel like Roy over all took a step back or....was this season that much more competitive?


----------



## heresjohnny

I never cancelled my DVR schedule for new episodes of Face Off, so surprise surprise an episode of Face Off just showed up on the DVR. I checked it out and it is the best makeups of the last 5 seasons. Have not watched it yet, but wanted to let you know in case you are interested (I know I am!)


----------

